# 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)



## Phil17 (24. August 2012)

*140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Hallo,

wie schon in der Themaüberschrift gesagt suche ich einen 140 mm LED-Gehäuse lüfter er sollte nicht zu laut sein ( ich bin KEIN silent Fanatiker) d.h. aber trotzdem das er nicht störend sein sollte.
Die Lichtefekte sollten gut zu sehen sein un nicht nur schimmern. Ansonsten sollte das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis stimmen 

Ich hatte mir den FZ-140mm LED von NZXT rausgesucht nur finde ich diesen etwas teuer wäre gereade meine Schmerzgrenze 
Dann habe ich noch den Aerocook SharkFan 140mm gefunden diesen finde ich persönlich etwas zu laut aber ansonsten ok .
Vom Durchsatz wären beide ok.

Gibt es das noch andere die einen guten Preis haben , nicht zu laut sind und gut Luft fördern ?
Schon mal danke für eure Antworten

LG Phil


----------



## aliriza (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Guck dir mal die Lüfterserie von Enermax an, Apollish zum Beispiel


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Yate-Loon 14dsl-12 led (gibt's in rot, grün, blau) und Aerocool V-14 BlueLine Edition (nur blau).
Letzterer dreht etwas flotter und schiebt mehr Luft, ist aber auch etwas lauter .


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Jene sind auch nicht schlecht:


Xigmatek XLF 140mm | Geizhals Deutschland
ersteren habe ich in meinem HAF 932 verbaut (Heck) und bin von der Lautstärke sehr angetan. Der Volumenstrom stimmt ebenfalls und der Preis ist gut

Gruß


----------



## Technojunky (25. August 2012)

Oder die bitfenix spectre...kosten ca 10€ als 140er variante


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Enermax Apollish Vegas, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## OnkelSp1k3 (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Also die Apollish Vegas sind wahre Leuchtwunder, wenn du etwas spezielles haben willst, also den gewissen "Disco-Effekt"! 
Habe ich aber persönlich noch nicht verbaut, daher kann ich in puncto Lautstärke & Geräusche (Surren/Rattern) nichts dazu sagen, habe aber eher gutes über die Lüfter gehört.

Falls du es etwas dezenter, aber trotzdem einen guten Lichteffekt haben willst, dann kann ich die Bitfenix Spectre wirklich empfehlen. Sind in Preis/Leistung wirklich super, haben eine gute Beleuchtung und einen guten Luftdurchsatz. Da ich selber zwei in meiner Gehäuse Front habe, kann ich auch sagen, dass sie ziemlich leise sind und keine wirklichen Störgeräusche verursachen!

P.S.: Habe dir mal ein Bild von meiner Gehäuse Front hochgeladen!


----------



## Dannny (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

entweder die bitfenix spectre oder die spectre pro sollten beide im preisrahmen liegen


----------



## mülla1 (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

kurze Frage mal so zwischendurch rein geworfen:
sind die led lüfter ohne Probleme über eine lüftersteuerung steuerbar? ... wollte mir eh noch eine lüftersteuerung zulegen und hatte mir gedacht das ein paar mehr lichter auch ganz nett wären


----------



## OnkelSp1k3 (25. August 2012)

Also es gibt einige LED Lüfter die haben neben dem normalen 3pin Lüfter Anschluss, noch einen separaten Anschluss für die Beleuchtung. (Z. B. für Farbauswahl/ Beleuchtung Modi/LED On/Off) 

Bei den Bitfenix ist z.b. eine Überbrückung dabei, die die LED immer brennen lässt. Ich kann sie dann über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln und je langsamer sie laufen (also je weniger Volt sie bekomme), desto geringer leuchten sie.

Das ist das was man beachten muss, aber ich kann LED Lüfter ohne Probleme über eine Lüftersteuerung betreiben.


----------



## Cappuandy (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Hi Phil u. den anderen..

ich habe mir vor kurzem erst einen 12er  Enermax T.B. Vegas DUO (Blau/Rot) (nachfolge Modelle der Apolish Serie) bestellt und eingebaut. (Aerocool VS-4 Case) 
Zum Propeller: Manueller drehregler mit ca.35cm kabel u. ebensolangem kabel mit einem extra druckknopf dran welche die Effekte steuert.
zu den Effekten: die sehen echt total genial aus und vorallem HELL ! der Effektmodus VEGAS schaltet automatisch durch alle Effekte damit is abwechslung Garantiert.

Die T.B. Vegas gibt es auch in 14er und auch noch in 3 Farbkombi. (Rot/Blau/Grün) (TRIO) (Trio - leider nur 120mm)
Hatte meinen 12er bei Anobo bestellt, den laden kann ich auch zu 100% empfehlen. Hier der 14er-DUO

Was die steuerung an einer Lüftersteuerung angeht kann ich leider nix sagen.

Grüße Andy

Ps: mit dem könnte man auch ne Disco beleuchtung veranstalten, mit ca.10-12 stk von jedem.


----------



## Phil17 (25. August 2012)

Ok schon mal danke ich gucke mal nächste woche nach euren Tipps hab im Moment kein Internet (danke liebe Bauarbeiter mit euerm Bagger -.-)  hoffe mal die Telekommitarbeiter können das bis Dienstag wieder in gang  bringen  

LG Phil


----------



## Farbfieber (25. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Die Enermax T.B. Appolish sind sehr geil...... Bild daunter


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (26. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Ich habe einen T.B.Appolish Vegas 140mm, 2 x T.B. Appolish 140mm und 2 x T.B. Appolish Vegas PCGH-Edition 120mm.

Der Tower leuchtet in einem satten blau und die lautstärke ist völlig Ok. Wenn mann allerdings den 140er Appolish "Vegas" per mitgelieferter Steuerung auf Touren bringt, wälzt er nicht nur eine Menge Luft um, sondern ist auch stark zu hören. Er läuft bei mir auf 900 - 1000 U/min. und ist so kaum warzunehmen.

Ich muss aber dazusagen dass ich noch 2 x Grafikkartenlüfter + 1 x Netzteillüfter sowie einen 80er Lüfter verbaut habe. Der Tower ist trotzdem angenehm leise, man hört keinen der Lüfter besonders raus.


----------



## Phil17 (27. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Hallo,

Hab den Aerocool Shark 140mm LED gefunden welcher mir eig gut gefällt nur weiß ich nicht wie laut 29db sind kann mir da jemand ein Beispiel geben ?
Dann hab ich noch den Enermax T.B trio gefunden welcher mir durch die 3 farben eig seh gut gefällt einfach durch en paar knöpfe das ganze gehäuse strahlen lassen ....fände ich schon cool 
Nur das Problem ist ich finde diesen nicht in 140mm gibt es diesen nur als 120mm Version oder bin ich zu doof zum suchen ?

Schon mal danke 
LG Phil


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Am besten einfach auf der Herstellerseite gucken . Enermax wie es aussieht nur als 120mm.

Fan_menu

http://www.enermax.de/tbvegastrio.html


----------



## Phil17 (27. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Ok dann fällt der leider raus  so bräucht noch en beispiel für 29 db


----------



## OnkelSp1k3 (28. August 2012)

Also ich hatte auch mal einen Aerocool Shark, den empfand ich als ziemlich laut, vorallem auf höchster Stufe. Und als ich ihn über meine Lüftersteuerung betrieben habe, hatte er ein deutlich wahrnembares Schleifen/ Surren.

Vielleicht habe ich damals auch ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt, aber ich habe ihn nach kurzer Zeit ersetzt! Ausserdem empfand ich die LED als nicht so Leuchtkräftig, wie die von den Bitfenix!


----------



## Phil17 (28. August 2012)

Bitfenix spectre pro ? 
Ok danke ich guck mir den dann nochmal genauer an


----------



## Cappuandy (28. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

_


Rosigatton schrieb:



			.. Enermax wie es aussieht nur als 120mm.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

zumindenst den Vegas Trio nicht in 140mm.
Den Duo schon. 


Zum Thema BitFenix: da er ja schon einen unten im Case hat - hat er ja Erfahrungswerte was die Lautstärke und der Zufriedenheit angeht.

Ich könnt auch die Propeller von Akasa empfehlen, leider gibt es den nur mit Weißer Beleuchtung.  Ich hatte zwar keinen mit beleuchtung aber was die Luft-leistung u. die Lautstärke (Leise) angeht.. 100%ige Empfehlung.

Da ja bekanntlich die Qual der Wahl besteht will ick den Phil nicht weiter irritieren.
Mein tip: Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo o. halt dein BitFenix Spectre Pro. <- welche auch nur in einer Farbe Leuchtet. 

Ps: rein v. der Leistung (140er) her würd ich zum Bitfenix tendieren, weil dieser mehr Leistung bei niedrigerer Rpm hat demnach auch leiser ist.

Grüße und viel erfolg beim Lüfter kauf,geb dann mal bescheid ob sich der Umbau zu deiner zufriedenheit gelohnt hat. _​


----------



## Phil17 (29. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Hallo  hab eigentlich zu dem T.B Vegas Duo tendiert da ich es einfach in erster Linie cool fand ein knopfdruck und das gehäuse ist von rot auf blau oder halt anders rum gewandelt 
Und vom Preis naja ob ich jetzt 3 euro mehr ausgebe oder nicht bei dem duo habe ich "zwei" lüfter (halt eben wegen den farben) und es gibt die möglichkeit die lüfterbläter zum Säubern auszubauen.

Ich youtube und google mich mal noch durch die Lüfterwelt von den Beiden angesprochenen und melde mich dann noch mal nach einbau und inbetriebnahme 

LG Phil


----------



## Pixy (29. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Falls noch nicht angegeben, Prolimatech Vortex Led in blue oder red.


----------



## Fischer995 (29. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Ich rate dir volkommen von den Bitfenix Spectre / pro ab. Habe selber 2 gehabt. Nach 1 Woche bei einem Lagerschleifen und beim andren hat sich während des betriebes ein rotorblatt abgelöst und hat meine Plexiglasscheibe vom case aufs übelste zerkratzt ._. . Nun ja dachte des war nur pech, ersatzt bekommen und wieder nach ca. 3 tage beide lagerschleifen und diesma noch extremer....


----------



## Phil17 (29. August 2012)

*AW: 140 mm LED-Gehäuselüfter gesucht (Leise/schön/guter Luftdurchsatz/angenehmer Preis)*

Ok der Bitfenix war ja eig schon aus dem Rennen aber trotzdem danke dann weiß ich das ich das richtige mache und nicht nur wegen den 2 farben auf den duo zurück greife 

Der Vortex is echt noch cool auf dafür danke ich guck mal vllt bestell ich 3 blaue und 3 rote  

LG Phil


----------

